# divx in dvd konventieren?



## stillerschrei (10. April 2002)

die frage ist eigentlich schon im titel geschtelt.wie kann ich divx in dvd konventieren??


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

1.Frage:  Warum bzw Wozu


----------



## Vitalis (10. April 2002)

Schau Dir mal das an. Vielleicht hilft es ja, ich hab's mir nicht genau durchgelesen..


----------

